# NSF Listed Pressure Cooker



## Johnny Sissov (Jul 20, 2018)

I cook two traditional Brazilian dishes, carne loca and feijoada. In the past I prepared both of these, chuck roll for the carne loca and beans for the feijoada in a stove top pressure cooker. I have a 3 day event in August for which I will be preparing both for approximately 1500 people. While applying for my health permit in Orange County CA, I learned that my stove top pressure cooker was not NSF listed. To my surprise, when I tried to locate an NSF listed pressure cooker, a requirement of the Public Health office, I was unable to find any. The only one that I did find, Iwatani PC-135, was discontinued in December of 2016. The prospect of baking the chuck roll in an oven and the beans on a stove top pot drastically increases my prep time by many hours. Does anyone know of a manufacturer of NSF listed stove top pressure cookers? If not, can anyone recommend a process for cooking chuck roll or beans in an expedited manner? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT.

This question was asked a few years ago on this forum. This was an NSF approved pressure cooker model designed for use on board ships. I'm not sure if you are looking for something that elaborate or expensive. But, I have included the link to where you can look at it (thanks to @cheflayne who originally supplied the link). Just click on the "spec sheet" link at the bottom of the page and it will take you where the NSF certification logo can be found.

http://www.mfii.com/product/shipboard-steam-it-electric-countertop/

The same manufacturer who makes the pressure steamer above, "Market Forge," also makes other NSF certified pressure cookers. They are located in Vermont. However, I am not sure you are looking to spend this sort of money. But, here is the link anyway. http://marketforge.com/market_forge_product_line/steamers/#pressure-steamers

From what I can tell, and I am by no means an authority on this matter, but it appears that NSF may not certify stove top or electric pressure cookers that fall below certain specs i.e. "commercial" or "industrial" grade. Perhaps the contact you spoke with at your health department gave you some bad information? Rice cookers, which can be confused with pressure cookers, commonly have NSF certifications. I'm wondering if the person you spoke with may have gotten these two confused.

If I had a nickel every time I was given bad information from a health department, I could've retired a long time ago! lol

Anyway, I hope this helps.

Good luck!


----------

